# الرائحة الكريهة للفم ( الأسباب والعلاج)



## اني بل (28 أغسطس 2009)

رائحة الفم الكريهة حالة مرضية تهم كل إنسان وطالما فرقت بين الخلان والأحباب وأبعدت الأصحاب وإذا سألت عن الأسباب فإليك الجواب، تعرف رائحة الفم أو بخر الفم halitosis بتلك الرائحة الكريهة غير الطبيعية. وليس للفم النظيف في الحالة الطبيعية أية رائحة وإنما تنشأ هذه عن تخمر الفضلات الطعامية المتبقية ما بين الأسنان وفي الحفر النخرة بفعل الجراثيم فينطلق عن هذا التخمر غازات كريهة والتي هي سبب إكساب الفم الروائح النتنة. ويزيد من سرعة التخمر اهمال تنظيف الفم ووجود القلح، وهو تلك الرواسب التي تشبه الجبس (الجبصين) حول الأسنان وتكون ذات لون أصفر مسمر وتكون مليئة بالجراثيم، حيث تجد الجراثيم في هذه الأفواه الملجأ الأمين والشروط الحسنة من غذاء وحرارة مناسبة.







ومن المعلوم أن جفاف الفم يزيد من رائحته لذلك نجد أن الناس الذين يتنفسون من أفواههم أكثر تعرضا لبخر الفم لذلك يجب التنفس من الأنف حتى لا يتعرض الفم للجفاف وتتأذى اللثة كما أن تقدم العمر قد يسبب رائحة الفم خاصة مع إهمال النظافة. فالنظافة من الإيمان والفم النظيف السليم يكسب صاحبه إشراقة ولا يجعل الآخرين ينفرون منه عدا عن كونه مفتاحا لصحة الجسم بشكل عام.

إن حدوث خلل في وظيفة الأنبوب الهضمي أو التخمة أو إدخال الطعام على الطعام يؤدي إلى الاختمار وإطلاق مواد سامة تؤثر في الكبد فيتعب هذا العضو وقد يصاب بعلة، فتتعطل وظيفة الكبد في إبادة الجراثيم والسموم، فتنطلق هذه السموم فتؤثر في الجملة العصبية فتحدث دوارا وما كان من هذه السموم طيارا بطبيعته ينطرح عن طريق الرئة ويجعل رائحة النفس كريهة وما انطرح عن طريق الجلد جعل العرق نتنا. وهنا نذكر قول الرسول في نهيه عن التخمة وإدخال الطعام على الطعام قوله (نحن قوم لا نأكل حتى نجوع وإذا أكلنا فلا نشبع) وقوله (ما ملأ آدمي وعاء شرا من بطنه بحسب ابن آدم لقيمات يقمن صلبه فإن لم يفعل فثلث للطعام وثلث للشرب وثلث للنفس) و1/10 مما نأكله يكفي لحياة الإنسان و 9/10 من باقي ما نأكله لحياة الأطباء.






إن رائحة الفم عرض مرضي تكون ناتجة في كثير من الأحيان عن إهمال صحة الفم بالذات وإهمال العناية به وقد تكون لأسباب عامة وتختلف رائحة الفم تبعاً لأوقات النهار فهي في الصباح اشد وذلك بسبب الاختمار الحادث طوال الليل حيث أن تناقص اللعاب أثناء النوم يزيد من تفسخ البقايا والفضلات ومن هنا يجب أن نحرص ألا ننام ما لم ننظف فمنا تنظيفاً جيداً. كما تختلف رائحة الفم تبعاً لكمية اللعاب وكثافة الجراثيم وكذلك حسب الحالة الغريزية كحالة الطمث عند المرأة إذ أن كثيراً من النساء اللواتي يعانين من اضطرابات سنية أو لثوية أو أنفية يعانين من مذاق كريه في الفم، وتحدث الرائحة أيضا في حالات نقص سكر الدم، إن الأشخاص المصابين بأمراض لثوية مثل الجيوب والانتباج والتراجع تكون عندهم التخمرات أشد، وفي أغلب الأحيان تكون الأسباب فموية ولكن أحيانا قد تكون الأسباب عامة كما في أمراض الرئتين والممرات التنفسية وهي أقل من الأسباب الفموية ونستطيع أن نميزها بجعل المريض يغلق شفتيه ويتنفس من الأنف فإذا انعدمت الرائحة فالأمر يعود غالبا إلى الفم.

يمكن ان نصنف الأسباب المؤدية إلى رائحة الفم إلى:


أسباب فموية، وتشمل 

الإهمال في النظافة 

صحة فموية سيئة وأمراض فموية مثل نخر الأسنان المتروك دون معالجة والخراجات السنية والتقيحات وأمراض الأنف والبلعوم والجيب الفكي والتهاب اللوزات والزوائد الأنفية 

انحصار فضلات الطعام بين الأسنان سيئة التوضع والأجهزة الصناعية السيئة والجسور الرديئة الصنع؛ الخ..






أسباب عامة وتشمل 

أمراض جهاز التنفس 

أمراض جهاز الهضم: التخمة، أمراض الكبد 

أمراض استقلابية:داء السكري. 

أمراض الدم والتهاب :الكليه.






بعض الأسباب الفموية ومنها:دور التدخين:

إن أثار التدخين على الغشاء المخاطي تلاحظ عند المدخنين بصورة شديدة فيحدث في البداية التهاب الغشاء المخاطي ويزداد التقرن وان الغدد المخاطية في الجزء الخلفي لقبة الحنك تصبح ضخمة ويمكن أن تنسد أقنيتها المفرغة ويمكن أن يحدث تقرح وضمور في الحلميات الموجودة على اللسان وليس هذا مبلغ ضرر الدخان فحسب وإنما تلك الحالة من بخر الفم التي يشعر بها كل من يقترب من المدخن وتؤدي إلى النفور منه عدا عن تلون الأسنان..

الأجهزة السنية الصناعية
يجب تنظيف الأجهزة جيدا بعد كل طعام كما يجب نزعها أثناء النوم لمنع النفس الكريه ويوضع الجهاز ليلا في قليل من الماء الحاوي على شيء من الغسول الفموي مثل الماء الاكسجيني...

نتائج وجود الترسبات القلحية
إن إهمال القلح وعدم إزالته يؤدي إلى عدم تنبه وتنشيط حوافي اللثة بواسطة الطعام فيحدث ضعف اللثة فتنفذ إليها الجراثيم وتصاب بالالتهاب فتصبح الحليمات اللثوية حمراء هشة لينة نازفة تسبب الرائحة الكريهة والطعم الكريه في الفم لذلك يجب إزالة القلح عند طبيب الأسنان لأنه يكون قاسيا يتعذر إزالته بالفرشاة العادية وبعدها يتابع المريض تنظيف أسنانه يوميا وبعد كل وجبة طعام حتى لا تترسب طبقة القلح منى جديد وتقسو يوما بعد يوم...

معالجة البخر
بالنسبة لأسباب البخر العامة يجب معرفة السبب سواء كان تنفسيا أو هضميا أو التهاب اللوزتان الخ ...

معالجة رائحة الفم الناجمة عن أسباب فموية فعالة وغالبا ما يشفى بالاعتناء بالصحة الفموية وطبيب الأسنان يمكن ان يعالج النسج المرضية ويحذف العوامل السيئة التي تسبب تجمع فضلات الطعام ويوجه المريض إلى طريقة تنظيف ما بين الأسنان. ويجب اللجوء إلى استعمال غسولات فموية mouth wash ولا سيما تلك الحاوية على عوامل مضادة للجراثيم فهي تزيل رائحة الفم المزعجة لمدة لا تقل عن ساعتين وهو إنقاص مؤقت للنفس الكريه. والمنطق يقتضي إصلاح الحالة وذلك بإزالة كل الأسباب المؤثرة من قبل طبيب الأسنان وان مضادات البخر كثيرة وهي تقوم بتأثير كيميائي أو ميكانيكي في تعديل التفاعلات الكيماوية الناتجة عن تفسخ واختمار المواد الأجنبية فيما بين الأسنان وضمن النخور السيئة والمناطق الالتهابية في اللثة ومن هذه الأدوية المواد المؤكسدة والمواد الماصة كالفحم والكلوروفيل والحموض والمواد التي تحرر الكلور، ومن المواد المؤكدة اذكر:

الماء الاكسجيني 
ان محلوله المائي بنسبة 3% يؤثر موضعيا على الجراثيم وهو مضاد للعفونة ضعيف يحرر الاوكسجين بسرعة فيخرب البقايا ويبيض الأسنان يستعمل في مكافحة البخر وفي التهابات الفم واللثة المختلفة.

ومن المواد الماصة، الكلوروفيل وهو يوجد في النباتات الخضراء مثل الخس والسبانخ. يتدخل الكلوروفيل في الأكسدة فينشط الخلايا الحية مما يساعد على سرعة التئام الجروح والتقرحات ويعدل الأجسام الأجنبية التي تعتبر سببا لرائحة الفم يدخل الكلوروفيل في تركيب بعض المعاجين السنية وقد ثبت أن بوسع هذه المعاجين إزالة البخر خلال ساعتين من تفريش الاسنان
أخيرا، لا بد من ذكر بعض الأطعمة التي تبعث الرائحة الكريهة في أنفاس من يأكلها مثل البصل وقد حلت هذه المشكلة جزئيا بأكل أوراق الخس التي تذهب قليلا بالرائحة نظرا لاحتوائها على مادة الكلوروفيل. ونظرا لنفور البعض من تناول البصل نود ذكر قيمته الغذائية الهامة وقدرته الهائلة على قتل الجراثيم المستوطنة في الفم والأمعاء وقد تبين انه يحتوي على الحديد والفسفور وفيتامين أ بكميات وافرة. أما الثوم فهو كالبصل من حيث القدرة على قتل البكتريات لاحتوائه مادة الاليسين وهو غني بالفسفور والكالسيوم مما يجعل له خاصية منشطة.

http://www.6abib.com/a-368.htm​


----------



## اني بل (28 أغسطس 2009)

رائحة الفم الزكية.. كيف تحافظ عليها؟

ضمانة نجاح العلاقات الأسرية والاجتماعية







كثير من الناس يعانون من رائحة الفم الكريهة والتي تؤرقهم لدرجة كبيرة ولا يعرفون كيف يقضون عليها ولمن يلجأون للتخلص منها. والمصيبة الأخرى ان البعض الآخر منهم لا يعرفون انهم مصابون بها ولا يكتشفونها الا بالصدفة المصاحبة بالإحراج، خاصة عند لقاء الأحبة والأصدقاء.
ان المحافظة على رائحة الفم الزكية تعتبر مفتاحا مهما لضمان نجاح العلاقات الاجتماعية بين الناس، خاصة لمن يتقابل مع الجمهور من اعلاميين وموظفيين وأطباء وحتى الأصدقاء والصديقات في ما بينهم. وسنتناول هنا آخر ما توصل له العلم الحديث في تفسير ظاهرة رائحة الفم الكريهة وأسبابها وكيفية القضاء عليها.

* الأسباب والمعالجة 

* أسباب البخر كثيرة ومتداخلة فمنها ما هو بسبب نوعية الأطعمة المتناولة ومنها أمراض الفم والأسنان ومنها ما هو بسبب اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي.

> تناول الأطعمة والمشروبات: ان تناول بعض انواع الأطعمة والمشروبات يسبب رائحة مميزة تصعب ازالتها بتفريش الأسنان فقط وتحتاج الى بعض الوقت لزوالها. والأطعمة والمشروبات المسببة لتلك الرائحة كثيرة ونتناولها يوميا وهي جزء لا يتجزأ من طعامنا فمنها البصل والثوم والبهارات واللحوم الباردة والمأكولات البحرية، حتى القهوة والشاي. فهي تترك كثيرا من الترسبات في الجهاز الهضمي والتي لا تزول الا بعد وقت طويل. فاذا كانت الملائكة تتأذى من رائحة الثوم والبصل فما بالك ببني الانسان. > التدخين: يعتبر التدخين داء عضالا يصل في أذيته للجسم الى حد الموت وقد أفردت له موضوعا كاملا في السابق للتحذير منه، مبينا أضراره على الفم وعلاقته برائحة الفم وكيف انه سبب رئيسي لرائحة كريهة ومميزة لا يشعر بها صاحبها كونه اعتاد عليها ولكنها قوية لدرجة انها تنفر الناس من مصدرها.

* الفم والتهابات اللثة > مشاكل الفم والأسنان: ان من أكثر الأسباب شيوعا على الاطلاق تلك الناتجة عن اهمال نظافة الفم والأسنان. فتراكم بقايا الطعام وتكون الجير والكلس على الاسنان يعتبر السبب الشائع جدا ويهمله الكثير من الناس اما لعدم القيام بالواجبات اليومية تجاه أسنانهم أو لعدم اتقانهم لذلك. فكثير من الناس يهمل نظافة أسنانه والبعض ينظف أسنانه يوميا وبعد كل وجبة ولكن يهمل الضروس والأسطح البينية للأسنان اما لتسرعه أو لعدم اتقانه لطرق التنظيف. كذلك فان التهابات اللثة وتسوسات الأسنان، التي قد تحصل كنتيجة لتراكم الجير والكلس تعتبر أيضا من الأسباب الشائعة ويجب علاجها بالطرق الصحيحة. ويجب علينا ملاحظة ان تراكم فضلات الطعام واهمال تنظيفها مع مرور الأيام يتسبب في تكون الجير والتي تتكلس فيما بعد مما يصعب ازالتها من دون زيارة طبيب الأسنان، التي يهملها الكثيرون الا اذا شعروا بآلام الأسنان. ومن الأسباب أيضا الاصابة بتسوس الأسنان ووجود تجاويف سنيه وكذلك الاصابة بخراج ما في الفم والذي ينتج عنه صديد نتن مصاحب برائحة كريهة. اما الأسباب الفموية فمنها جفاف الفم وخاصة أثناء الصيام وعند الاستيقاظ من النوم وكذلك الاصابة ببعض الأمراض التي تقلل من افرازات الغدد اللعابية.

* بكتيريا على سطح اللسان ولقد اكتشف العلماء اخيرا ان من أهم أسباب الرائحة الكريهة المنبعثة من الفم هو نوع من البكتيريا اللاهوائية تعيش على سطح اللسان الخلفي الخشن. فهذه البكتيريا كما يدل اسمها انها لا تستطيع العيش في الهواء وتتغلغل في الزوائد الصغيرة الموجودة على سطح اللسان وهي صعبة الوصول كونها تعيش على الجزء الخلفي للسان. وهذا الاكتشاف الخطير أدى الى تغيير في كثير من المفاهيم المتعلقة بطرق العلاج. والأمر المثير أيضا هو ان معاجين الأسنان والمحتوية على مادة «الصوديوم لورايل سلفيت» تزيد من تراكم مثل هذه البكتيريا وتكاثرها. فتصور إذن ان كثرة استخدام هذه المعاجين قد يكون سببا لتلك الروائح الكريهة.

* اضطرابات جسدية > اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي والتنفسي: أما بالنسبة للأسباب الناتجة عن اضطرابات الجهازين الهضمي والتنفسي، فتشمل التهابات الحلق واللوزتين وخاصة عندما تكون مصاحبة لالتهابات الأنف والجيوب الأنفية ومشاكل المعدة بصفة عامة. فمثلا فالتهاب الجيوب الأنفية عادة مايسبب افرازات مخاطية تتراكم في الحلق وبالتالي تصدر رائحة كريهة تدوم بدوام الالتهاب. وكذلك فان التهابات الحلق واللوزتين المزمنة تتسبب في روائح مماثلة. وقد يكون استمرار انبعاث الروائح الكريهة أحيانا مؤشرا للاصابة ببعض الأمراض الخطيرة التي تتطلب زيارة الطبيب المختص والعلاج السريع. 

* العلاج والوقاية أهم سبل الوقاية عادة ما تكون، برصد السبب والتخلص منه.

وهنا مجموعة من الارشادات، التي باتباعها يمكن التخلص من أي رائحة قد تكون منبعثة من فمك:

1- الاهتمام بنظافة الفم والأسنان وتعلم الطرق الصحيحة لتفريش الأسنان واستخدام الخيط السني.

2- زيارة طبيب الأسنان لفحص الأسنان واللثة وازالة أي نوع من الجير أو الكلس من الأسنان وعلاج أي تسوس أو التهاب لثوي. وأهم ما في الأمر هو تعلم طرق التفريش الصحيحة من المختص.

3- استخدام أداة التنظيف الخاصة باللسان وذلك لتنظيف الجزء الخلفي منه للتخلص من البكتيريا اللاهوائية الموجودة على الجزء الخلفي من اللسان. وكذلك فان التقليل من تلك المعاجين المحتوية على مادة «الصوديوم لورايل سلفيت» قد يفيد كثيرا في القضاء على تلك البكتيريا اللاهوائية.

4- التقليل من تناول الأطعمة المحتوية على الثوم والبصل والبهارات ومنتجات الألبان واللحوم الباردة، خاصة في المناسبات الاجتماعية المهمة. وعلى العكس تماما فان تناول بعض انواع الأطعمة ذات النكهات الزكية مثل البقدونس والقرنفل والهيل والنعناع والفواكه بصفة عامة يساعد على التقليل من آثارها الكريهة. كذلك فان استخدام غسول للفم يكون ذا النكهات الزكية وبعض العلكات الخالية من السكر مفيد جدا للتخلص من تلك الروائح.

5- زيارة طبيب الأٍنان بانتظام لازالة أي جسر أو كلس من اسطح الأسنان. كذلك للتأكد من خلو الفم من أي تسوس أو التهابات لثوية قد تكون موجودة في فمك ولا تشعر بها. 6- تناول الطعام بانتظام وعدم ابقاء المعدة خالية لفترات طويلة، اذ ان المعدة الخالية عادة ما تصاحب بروائح كريهة.

7- زيارة طبيب الأنف والأذن والحنجرة لعلاج أي التهابات أنفية أو حلقية موجودة.

8- زيارة طبيب باطني للفحص العام والتأكد من خلو الجهاز الهضمي من أي التهابات أو تراكم فطريات معينة.

9- ولا ننسى المسواك فتأثيره عجيب جدا في القضاء على رائحة الفم.

الأخذ بهذه الاحتياطات قد يساعد كثيرا على التخلص من أي رائحة كريهة. ولكن كما نرى فان عاداتنا لها الأثر الكبير في اصابتنا بالرائحة الفموية الكريهة. فلماذا لا نعمل على تغيير عاداتنا الغذائية، فنقلل من البهارات والثوم والبصل ونكثر من الفواكه والخضراوات ونمتنع عن التدخين ونستخدم السواك بانتظام بالاضافة الى اتباع الارشادات العامة <

http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=65&article=488700&issueno=10890​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2009)

يعني الموضوع كله على بعضه بغاية

الاهمية لم استطيع اقتباس اي شيء منه

فرائحة الفم من العناصر المهمة اولا على صحة

الانسان نفسه وثانيا عدم ازعاج الشخص المقابل

شكرا جورجينا على مواضيعك الهادفة

وايضا خمس نجوم 

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (28 أغسطس 2009)

مرسى جورجينا على هذا الموضوع المهم 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------

